# CAO Brazilia Gol! Cigar Review - Ok



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is an alright cigar. I didn't get it from a internet retailer so I did pay a bit more than most but still a reasonable price. The cigar at fir...

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Gol! Cigar Review - Ok


----------

